# Problem mit Buchsbaum



## sebt (21. Apr. 2014)

Hallo und frohe Ostern, 

ein __ Buchsbaum bei mir hat überall weiße Flocken und am Topf erkennt man irgendeine Flüssigkeit. Könnt  ihr mir helfen? Was kann man dagegen tun? Ist das Ungeziefer?

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## Echinopsis (21. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Sebastian,

ja, das sind Schädlinge, sogenannte Wollläuse.
Fahre am besten zum nächsten Gartenbaumarkt und erkundige Dich nach entsprechenden Spritzmitteln gegen Wollläuse.
Die verschiedenen Gifte haben unterschiedliche Zulassungen, ein paar die ich z.B noch vor 2 Jahren gegen Wollläuse verwendet habe, haben vor einiger Zeit die Zulassung verloren. Am effektivsten ist BI58, auch unter dem Namen Perfection bekannt. Diese enthalten Dimethoat.

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Apr. 2014)

Hi Sebastian,

Wollläuse wurden ja schon genannt.

und was da an Flüssigkeit am Topf klebt ist nix anderes als Waldhonig - unter dem Namen wird Blattlauspipi im Handel verkauft

MfG Frank


----------



## sebt (21. Apr. 2014)

Danke euch


----------



## Goldkäferchen (18. Juli 2014)

Hallo ....und brauche mal bitte eure Hilfe!
Wie ihr auf dem Bild seht, fängt mein __ Buchsbaum an verschiedenen Stellen an zu welken. ich vermute, daß es ein Pilz ist. Jedenfalls sehe ich keine Raupen (__ Zünsler o.ä.). Meine Frage ist nun, soll ich die befallenen Stellen rausschneiden, damit es sich nicht weiter verbreitet? Aber bei der Hitze und direkter Sonneneinstrahlung ist das vielleicht auch nicht so toll. Was meint ihr?
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Skadi (23. Juni 2019)

Hallo ihr Lieben ,
brauche mal ganz schnell einen Rat zum Thema __ Buchsbaum.
Hintergrund: meine Eltern haben Dienstag Goldene Hochzeit und wir möchten morgen einen Kranz aus Buchsbaum binden. Wann schneide ich den Buchs am besten damit er lange "frisch" bleibt, morgen früh, wenn es noch (einigermaßen) kühl ist oder Mittags kurz vorm Binden .
Oder egal ... ?


----------



## Wachtlerhof (23. Juni 2019)

Sollte egal sein, wann Du den schneidest.
Wenn hier der Osterbrunnen geschmückt wird, werden viele Meter Girlanden gebunden und Buchskugeln gesteckt. Dafür wird der Buchs in der Woche davor geschnitten und auf einem Haufen in einer Scheune gelagert, bis er verarbeitet wird. Der hält sich gut.


----------



## Chelmon1 (23. Juni 2019)

Goldkäferchen schrieb:


> Hallo ....und brauche mal bitte eure Hilfe!
> Wie ihr auf dem Bild seht, fängt mein __ Buchsbaum an verschiedenen Stellen an zu welken. ich vermute, daß es ein Pilz ist. Jedenfalls sehe ich keine Raupen (__ Zünsler o.ä.). Meine Frage ist nun, soll ich die befallenen Stellen rausschneiden, damit es sich nicht weiter verbreitet? Aber bei der Hitze und direkter Sonneneinstrahlung ist das vielleicht auch nicht so toll. Was meint ihr?
> LG
> Goldkäferchen
> ...


Hallo Goldkäferchen, 
Das sieht mir aber sehr nach Zünsler aus, leider. Schau besser nochmal genau nach.


----------



## Skadi (23. Juni 2019)

Danke @Wachtlerhof  .... gut zu wissen, dass Buchs sich so lange hält ...

@Chelmon1  ... wenn es wirklich der __ Zünsler in Goldkäferchens Buchs war, ist der wohl mittlerweile hin ... schau mal auf das Datum ... fast 5 Jahre her.
Sorry ... ist nicht böse gemeint ...


----------



## Chelmon1 (23. Juni 2019)

Oder er hat sich wieder erholt .


----------



## Skadi (23. Juni 2019)

Die Variante gibt es natürlich auch .... warten wir gespannt was Goldkäferchen zu berichten hat  ...


----------



## Chelmon1 (23. Juni 2019)

Also ich trinke Jetzt jedenfalls nicht noch ein Weizenbier 

Ne! - Ich poste nichts mehr und trinke noch eins!!!


----------



## Goldkäferchen (24. Juni 2019)

Hallo,  also 2014 war es die Buchsbaumwelke, ein paar Jahre später, siehe auch Thread: Junikäfer usw  .kam dann der gefürchtete __ Zünsler, habe alle Buchsbäume mit Algenkalk eingepudert und es ist alles wieder grün. Hoffentlich bleibt's so
Darauf ein Weizenbier! 
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------

